# Chef Seeking FOH Business Partner Long Island NY



## chefrob6133 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have about 28 years experience in the food business and 15 years doing catering everything from Movie catering in LA to big Kosher events in New York. One thing I've learned is I cannot do it all, I've tried in the beginning it works then gets ugly. I am seeking a strong FOH partner/marketer to help me build my next catering company. For the right person and opportunity I would be willing to relocate if you have something good going on.

Let's chat.

Chef Rob


----------



## corymonica (Aug 2, 2016)

hello ​I was wondering if the offer is still available i have been working 12 years in the kosher dairy business and i am eager to open up a restaurant but don't have the money for it .

please let me know if i can assist you in anything


----------

